# Worksheet Function Translations



## Jon von der Heyden

Click here to download JKP's XL Menu Function Dictionary.

Click here for a list of excel worksheet function names in various languages.

Excel Functions Translator add-in compatible with Excel for Microsoft 365 Excel 2019 Excel 2016.




__





						Excel Functions Translator - Microsoft Support
					

The Functions Translator is geared towards people who use versions of Excel in different languages, and need help finding the right function in the right language, or even translating entire formulas from one language to another. This feature supports all of Excel's localized languages and...




					support.microsoft.com


----------

